# Best LED for Planted Nano



## Acen (4 Oct 2012)

Hello all..
Im new to this forum and would like to thanx you all for the great threads that I've been able to learn from.

Currently Im beginning a nano Iwugami type project and im trying to decide on what LED to purchase. Im convinced that i want to go led as i run Aqua Sol illuminations on a 60p and im very happy. But i was wondering if anyone had experience with True lumen pro led for a 12L or nano build

Tank dimensions: 13.5L x 8w x 9h  approximately 4.23 Gallons (16 Liters)

My plan_
will likely inject Co2 and keep it fairly simple regarding plants:
Eleocharis Parvula (carpet)
Staurogyne repens (accent)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (maybe ??)

Light consideration: 1  12" True Lumen Pro LED Strip 8k or 12k? do i need 2?
http://www.aquabuys.com/c/current-usa-truelumen-pro-led-striplights.html

Filtration: Finnex P360
Co2: Aquatek mini w/20Oz Paint Ball tank
Magic Lily Pipes (9mm)

any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Antipofish (4 Oct 2012)

Hi, I can't comment on that particular one, but you might also consider a TMC mini 400 LED which is a pleasing spectrum and would be ample for a small 16 litre nano. You can buy them for £50 new if you find the right retailer (easy using google)  If you wanted to ensure future upgradability you could buy the 1000ND tile and vary the height or buy a controller with it to adjust the output.  I just received my second tile and will be running two of them over my 90x45x45 optiwhite, so one would be more than enough but would allow you to use it on something bigger if you chose.  Obviously a lot more money though.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Oct 2012)

these work well

http://www.aquatics-warehouse.co.uk/tmc ... white.html

the light isn't to high and the 9000k gives it a real crisp look.


----------



## Acen (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys for the suggestions will look into both the option straight away.. By the way i live in california so overseas purchase and shipping could really be a spoiler :?


----------



## Acen (4 Oct 2012)

WOW!! the TMC 400 looks very nice in colour but wouldn't this be overkill?? That thing could light a 40x40x40 Without blinking. my 9" depth could get fried


----------



## Eboeagles (4 Oct 2012)

If your in the US then try these guys, the Archaea lights are pretty cool and inexpensive:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... 9og2agroq0

I've shipped a nano led from them to the UK - it did make it rather expensive...

If you like some then look on ebay for something similar from the far east.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Oct 2012)

Acen said:
			
		

> WOW!! the TMC 400 looks very nice in colour but wouldn't this be overkill?? That thing could light a 40x40x40 Without blinking. my 9" depth could get fried



All depends on how high you put it.  The one that Ianho mentioned would be adequate.  I just like to avoid the element of redundancy.  Bear in mind though, I bought my first 1000ND to light my 30L nano !!! DOH !!!


----------



## Acen (4 Oct 2012)

Eboeagles.. I had a chance to see the Archaea lights up close and personal over a nano tank and i dont think they are bright enough for a carpet.. i may be wrong but the look was very dim and the guy over the counter said he was using for the shrimp only..


----------



## Acen (4 Oct 2012)

Eboeagle.

By the way i LOVE your Iwugami in the edge. I had a nice fluval edge retrofited with LED and PC and all was well until i cracked the side.. I Then Lot interest and dumped the whole thing!!! retrofit and All like a dummy.. Now im kicking myself becuase i could have used the filter, light etc... :/


----------

